# Where to buy good lubricants in the Philippines?



## Tetshio (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello everybody, where can I find and buy Traxxas 50k Diff Oil in the Philippines? Also can you please tell me what good lubes should you use.
Thanks in advance.



P.S. I posted this on the Help/ Suggestions Forums so I reposted it here, BTW how do you delete your threads.

-Tetshio


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Feb 15, 2015)

amazon?

or do you not have it in the philippines?


----------



## Tetshio (Feb 15, 2015)

I know amazon but is the shipping free to the Philippines?


----------



## Destro (Feb 19, 2015)

Vitress hair coat cuticle (the one in transparent bottles with clear liquid) is a nice lubricant, it's like maru lube.You can find this in supermarkets. For traxxas, you can find RC car hobby shops and ask them if they have shock oil. (I'm not sure of the viscosity though)


----------

